# Is the TRX, Sandbags, or Powerwheel (abs) worth it?



## hashman (Feb 8, 2010)

Just to add more variety of tools, what do you guys think of the TRX suspension trainer, Power Wheels, and Sandbags for your workout? Just looking to add some stuff to keep things interesting. My goal is bulking right now.Thanks


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 8, 2010)

I personally do not like committing too much time to ab work. Because of that I would not spend money on any ab products. 

You can get a great core workout without any of that stuff anyways by doing crunches, sit ups, medicine ball workouts, bridges, bicycle kicks, captain's chair, leg throws, etc.

And this video should answer your question on the TRX trainer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsSpWCTEgNU

Just looks silly to me.


----------



## fufu (Feb 8, 2010)

They all have their uses. TRX is putting a brand name of a kind of training that has existed for a while. There are lots of things you can do with those straps/handles. Suspension push ups, inverted rows, fall outs, etc. 

Sandbags are another great tool for general strength training. They are more difficult to grip than a barbell, and have a variety of physical applications that you just can't do with a barbell. Sandbags are great for increasing strength in moving odd shapes objects, much like objects you'll lift in daily non-training life. Not everything has a nice knurled symmetrical bar to hold onto.

The handled wheel, or "ab wheel", isn't just for abdominal training. Roll outs are a total body exercise and can be very difficult depending on how you go about them. Roll outs require strength and stabilization from your wrists, your shoulders, your spine, your hips, everything. It is pretty easy to find a weakness in your body doing the roll out. Ab wheels don't have that many applications other than roll outs, but they are really cheap, I got one for 10 bucks at sears.


----------



## max3mus (Sep 24, 2011)

Ive been doing the TRX workout for about a month now, just taking it easy from the regular gym punishment i give myself. 

Well, from a few weeks worth of training i can say there is not too much difference in intensity from my regular workouts.. and that is something i could never have guessed.

I bought it for a super price, dont know if im allowed to say where i got it buy if anyone want to get it for a discount theres a great site, i think its owned by treadmill factory, its trxsuspensiontrainernow with a .com at the end.

If anyone want to ask some question feel free!!


----------



## Rolltide44 (Sep 25, 2011)

They are all good but way overpriced. The power wheel is my favorite, I'm actually up
to doing 10 standing full body layouts (superman). Sandbags are ok, good if your looking
to up the conditioning.


----------



## max3mus (Sep 26, 2011)

Rolltide44 said:


> They are all good but way overpriced. The power wheel is my favorite, I'm actually up
> to doing 10 standing full body layouts (superman). Sandbags are ok, good if your looking
> to up the conditioning.



Overpriced is a f-in understatement, they cost about 20$ to make, if there was something cheaper i would buy it..

You are an animal keep it up bro


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 27, 2011)

Build yourself a sandbag that weighs as much as you do. Great for putting into circuits as carries, and for strongman/deadlift training if you shoulder it or clean + press it for reps. Great training tool all around.

TRX straps are cool for some things, and the ab wheel is alright i suppose.


----------



## Cork (Sep 27, 2011)

Sandbags are so good for versatitlity.  If you can get one, you should.

I did some ab wheel work because I was told it was pretty hard.  The first rollout I did I almost tore myself in half.  Felt like I even strained my intestines.  That day I decided I wouldn't let that thing get the best of me, and that was a month ago.  After just 1 month, I feel like my whole core is a lot stronger.  fufu is right, it's a total body movement.  I bet the ab roller paired with some sort of back hypers (seated good mornings are my favorite) would give you a core of steel.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 27, 2011)

I feel like all of those tools have their uses.  Are they going to make or break your training and results?  No, but you can certainly perform some great exercises that are hard to duplicate without those tools.  I particularly like sandbags because of the massive variety of exercises that can be performed with them.


----------



## domsriltz123 (Sep 30, 2011)

Overpriced is a f-in understatement, they cost about 20$ to make, if there was something cheaper i would buy it..

You are an animal keep it up bro


----------

